
The Navy SEALs Might Have Selected a New Pistol of Choice - ourmandave
http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/the-navy-seals-may-have-selected-a-new-pistol-of-choice-1749620057
======
DrScump
The author writes as if the Glock 19 had a greater capacity vs the Sig:
"Additionally, the Glock had about half the parts of its auto-loader
counterparts and three times the firepower of revolvers, holding 17+1 rounds
instead of just six."

In fact, both have the same capacity in standard, flush magazines (15 rounds).
It's the _Glock 17_ that has a 17-round standard magazine.

